

Show HN: We are building a site to validate ideas and projects; check it out - WillThisFly
http://willthisfly.net/projects/1/

======
WillThisFly
Will This Fly? is a place to gain feedback and validation on projects from
other innovators, developers or entrepreneurs.

Post details of your project; let others vote on its viability to provide
feedback; iterate and develop until it’s a winner.

A single project is on there now, Will This Fly? itself. Try it out, vote it
good or bad and let us know what you think. We would appreciate any feedback.

We will read all comments posted here on HN.

Thanks :-)

